# No more Chipotle



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://beefmagazine.com/blog/chipotle-s-beef-american-beef-frustrates-us-ranchers


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Qdoba is better anyways without the political stuff.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Never heard of that. Not really a big loss. Just gotta remember never go there again. Wally World, McNasty, and Chipotle. All on the same page now.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Qdoba. Exact same thing but different company. Doesn't seem to get into politics though. Just good food.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Chipotle okay, more of my mom and wife like em so I'f I'm with either we stop if they want to. No point in arguing with either.

I'd rather goto Hacienda or an honest mom and pop mexican restaurant.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/deenashanker/disappointed-in-chipotle?s=mobile


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Moose....somehow your post was lost in the shuffle....excellent!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"Dear Chipotle".....from a pork producer.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2015/07/pork-producer-dear-chipotle-what-do-you-have-against-us-pig-farmers/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=740930ab93-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-740930ab93-296641129


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The last sentence says it all.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It just dawned on me that the unlimited amount of information available now days is a two edged sword. Once upon a time bill boards and ad campaigns were hard to confirm as true. Now a person can search and click their way to different perspectives.

Dad always said a half truth was a whole lie.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I think the direction a lot of bigger named companies are going is to create the illusion that they care about the food, when they really just care about profit like anybody else. So they tell the consumer what they think they want to hear, then on the back end when it doesn't pencil out in the boardroom they outsource. I have a suspicion this is more about profit than quality.

I still have a sense though, that if you are going to sell food with beef in it, you shouldn't piss off Texas or Alberta.

We have the same problem in Canada with A&W burgers.


----------

